# BEST SNAKE KILLER EVER!! Rossi 45-410 revolver rifle!



## Furtaker

If you haven't seen the new Rossi -revolver 45-410 rifle you need to check this thing out. In the summer months I take my r-15 out of the truck and replace it with my double barrel 410 for a rattle snake gun. This new rifle sovles it all! Here is a link for more info!

http://www.rossiusa.com/news-detail.cfm?newsID=25


----------



## Furtaker

It comes in stainess steel as well!


----------



## Mattuk

Killing Snakes! Furtaker!


----------



## youngdon

Yes killing snakes !! No one I know of kills gopher or king snakes or any of the racers and such but rattlers are a different story. Do you have any poisonous snakes in England Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes Adders they are beautiful.


----------



## youngdon

How do they taste ? Like chicken ?


----------



## Mattuk

Protected, I'd shoot you!


----------



## Dust

Matt, are you allowed to kill protected species in self-defense?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes, I understand you guys worrying about your poisonous snakes but IMO unless you are pissing the snake off it has no reason to harm you. I think I could go anywhere in the world to photograph snakes and not be bitten.


----------



## Dust

You haven't read up on the Water mocassin. Check it out. I am not worried about what is going to happen, I worry about what may happen.


----------



## Mattuk

All snakes need to be handled with care but if you don't look to harm them you should be fine.


----------



## bones44

I'm with Matt on this one. No one is allowed to kill them at my farm. We only have the small rattlers here but they're so scarce and shy nobody know's they're around. They are such a great vermin predator and some are downright beautiful. I have eaten rattlesnake and have to say it tastes great, alot like chicken. Alligator too.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom, I've always said what a good chap you are!


----------



## bones44




----------



## rdsi64

Mattuk said:


> Yes, I understand you guys worrying about your poisonous snakes but IMO unless you are pissing the snake off it has no reason to harm you. I think I could go anywhere in the world to photograph snakes and not be bitten.


Here in the States we have a snake us folks from the South refer to as a cotton mouth some know it as the water moccasin. Believe me when I tell that snake is the definition of just plain mean. If you see a cotton mouth go to church because you're living on borrow time. I PROMISE the snake saw you first and God decided to let you live another day. Most snakes will only strike in self defense. The cotton mouth never got the memo


----------



## Mattuk

rdsi64 said:


> If you see a cotton mouth go to church because you're living on borrow time. I PROMISE the snake saw you first and God decided to let you live another day. Most snakes will only strike in self defense. The cotton mouth never got the memo


If I see a snake I'm getting my camera and not wasting time!


----------



## knapper

We only have snow snakes and ice worms. The ice worms are real and the snow snakes are tree limbs that trip you when you are out on skies or snow shoes and no, snow shoes do not melt in the spring.


----------



## On a call

Snakes are great


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Snakes are great


 Rattlesnake tastes like chicken ......


----------



## youngdon

And are a great way to improve your marksmanship.


----------



## On a call

And some are bigger than chickens too. Those rattle snakes from the south east are HUGE !


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> And are a great way to improve your marksmanship.


Poor Snakes.


----------



## autumnrider

In my opinion, the COPPERHEAD is the most beatiful snake. Not only does the skin amaze me, but the copper colored eyes are breath-takeing
I would love to have my AR coated in the COPPERHEAD skin color----awsome!!!!


----------



## CO204yoter

Mattuk i grew up on arizona and have had to kill a few and every time it was due to getting bit. the first time i was out feeding the horses when i grabbed a handful of alfalfa when i thought i had grabbed hot iron the snake that nailed me gave me no warning and drilled me in the left hand web of my thumb the snake was a ten foot western diamond back

the second time was changing a tire and got drilled in the foot by 6 foot pink mohave and again no warning given

so snakes in my book are pure evil they are great behind glass or from a distance but where i grew up for every one you see there are three bigger ones that you dont so the only good snake is a dead or sistant one


----------



## Mattuk

Snakes are not evil, they were just protecting themselves. If something 100 times bigger than you threatens you and you have a weapon to defend yourself your going to use it. Thousands of people are bitten around the world each year but its not going to change my opinion of how fantastic snakes are. I'm not going to kill something just because our senses can't detect everything around us. Snakes don't go out of their way to bite you.


----------

